# FROM ALLEN: How to switch to second tuner when recording OTA HD on main tuner.



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

This is a work around for when a timer fires and your primary tuner is tuned to an OTA HD station. The PIP won't work so you can't Swap to the second tuner. I discovered it is possilbe to switch tuners if you always have SD recording in the DVR list.

Instructions.
Press the DVR button.
Select an SD recording.
Start it playing
Press the PIP button.
Press the Swap Button
Press the PIP button twice.
You should be on the second tuner watching an SD station.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Great job, Allen! Doing it that way had never occurred to me.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Allen Noland said:


> This is a work around for when a timer fires and your primary tuner is tuned to an OTA HD station. The PIP won't work so you can't Swap to the second tuner. I discovered it is possilbe to switch tuners if you always have SD recording in the DVR list.
> 
> Instructions.
> Press the DVR button.
> ...


 You put your left foot in... then take your left foot out... twist all about .. You do the dish hokey pokey and that's what it's all about!

No really, it is a cool work around. It 's just to bad that we have to jump through all these hoops to work this receiver though.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

I've been searching for 20 minutes on this but just can't seem to find it. I remember this workaround being discussed last summer sometime I think. But, like I said, I can't find it.

I remember doing this a couple of times... back when I first got my box. One issue I had at that time was I didn't have any SD recordings to help switch.

Another thing you can do instead of the PIP... Is while watching the SD recording, just hit guide, select a different channel and then you will be switched to that. Instead of having to do the PIP button.

I'll keep searching. I know its outhere somewhere.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Here is something similar:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=244487&postcount=13
and here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=30456&highlight=Live+Mode

I believe previously you couldn't switch programs for any recording that started while you were watching it... SD or HD or OTA HD. They all stated the error: 'You are going to switch to Live Mode'. For SD, you could use PIP, For HD or OTA, you had to use the above workaround to get to an SD program.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Guys, I really have to ask... how exactly do you create this issue? I was watching local CBS-HD for about 5 minutes before my timer fired for Everybody Loves Raymond. Got the pop-up stating that an OTA Timer was going to fire and asked if it could use the main tuner or cancel the timer. I selected Main Tuner and the Red Record light came on while I was watching. Waited about 2 minutes into the show, hit guide, went to CBS-HD from LA and selected it. I didn't get any pop-up stating it had to be in live mode... and my recording is still going right now.

Is this workaround ONLY for when you are doing a manual record of an event, otherwise it is not an issue? Does the receiver have to be in standby when the timer fires and then turn on the tuner and try to change the station? Just a bit lost on the issue.


----------

